# Motorbike Ride City of Orange,CA. 4/26/15



## oddball (Apr 5, 2015)

3rd Annual Motorbike Ride to the Model A car show and pancake breakfast Sun.April 26th Hart Park, Orange CA.
We'll meet at 9am in parking lot at the end of Lawson Way just past Memory Ln. by 22 fwy,enter past gate. See you there.
Cliff


----------



## oddball (Apr 20, 2015)

One week to go, get ready!!


----------



## serg (Apr 28, 2015)

Photos please!


----------



## mrg (Apr 29, 2015)

let see some shots from last sundays ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah! I didn't get my bike ready in time for this one. Hopefully next ride!


----------



## oddball (Apr 30, 2015)

Well now if you guys went you could have taken pics yourself.
But, lets see what I can do.
Cliff


----------

